# Looking for information on a Kodak 620a



## Hadashi (Nov 19, 2011)

I bought this camera some time ago and it is still in good working condition, it is also something of an enigma, though, as I have been unable to find any information relating to it on any of the lists of old Kodak cameras on the internet. The only information I have on it is that it is a "Kodak 620a" and was made in London. It has something called an Epsilon Shutter (probably Kodak's term for a leaf diaphragm). The text around the inside of the lens reads "Kodak London 100mm Anastar f/4.5 Mount 370." which presumably relates to the lens. I have posted some photos bellow and was wondering if anyone could help me identify this camera.  The most important thing for me to know currently is its rough age and full name.

In case you can't tell from the pictures themselves, the stats are as follows:

Shutter range: Bulb, Timer, 150\s - 100\s - 75\s - 25\s

Aperture range: f32 - f4.5


----------



## compur (Nov 19, 2011)

See:
Six-20 Kodak A


----------



## Hadashi (Nov 20, 2011)

0k, thank-you


----------

